# wills creek lake



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

This is another lake looking for info looking for bank access Not bring a Boat mainly fishing for Crappie not looking for hot spots unless willing to give some LMAO but since this is also a 2 hour trip one way would like to know what species I should target and area to fish with Grandson (older 17) any info is appreciated


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know its called a lake, but its really just a slightly wider part of Wills Creek. The only real bank access is below the dam. Its fairly popular for saugeye, and I know some guys catch crappie there. Though honestly I probably wouldn’t drive two hours for it. The only other bank spots are a hand full of spots along the back roads where people like to “fish” on weekend nights. Never know what you’ll see out there. You’re a long ways from nowhere.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

M.Magis said:


> I know its called a lake, but its really just a slightly wider part of Wills Creek. The only real bank access is below the dam. Its fairly popular for saugeye, and I know some guys catch crappie there. Though honestly I probably wouldn’t drive two hours for it. The only other bank spots are a hand full of spots along the back roads where people like to “fish” on weekend nights. Never know what you’ll see out there. You’re a long ways from nowhere.


Thanks the reason I picked this is I passing it a thousand time riding my motorcycle and said one of these days I'll stop and drop a line


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Magis is right, I would not call it a lake, to me it's more of a oxbow. I've fished "willscreek lake" a good bit over the years. You can catch a lot of crappie at times in the spring when the water is high they will be in the buck brush n around standing timber but that's usually a short bite as soon as water starts to recede they go back out. Channel cats can be caught there regularly about any pinch point or little creeks that dump in when the water is high. Largemouth can be caught also. Definitely not a two hour drive destination I would want to do tho. Very hit or miss on everything except channel cats. The only saugeye that really seem to be caught anymore is in the spring,winter and fall on the back side of the dam. I haven't heard of a saugeye caught on the lake side of the dam in many years.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I agree with what's been said. When I was growing up many moons ago, the "lake' was nothing but a mud hole. Used to float from around Plainfield and had decent luck on largemouth casting a spinnerbait or buzzbait. The only thing I would catch off the bank was some crappie and lots of carp, which were a blast to catch. Don't know if I would drive 2 hours to fish the lake, but used to get some good saugeyes at the spillway, but haven't been out there since they "remodeled" the parking area.


----------

